# Grauer Hintergrund in Platziertem Bild?!



## Crash_Davis (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo, 
immer wenn ich im Illustrator 10.0 ein Bild mit eigentlich weißem Hintergrund plaziere wird dieser Hintergrund grau ausgedruckt.
Habe keine Ahnung warum der Drucker das macht. Der Drucker ist ein QMS-Laserdrucker. (Post Script)

Sollte also einwandfrei funktionieren. 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Eminem (3. Februar 2004)

Also das selbe Problem hatte ich auchmal. Hab da dann das besagte Bild im Photoshop überarbeitet, dh. ich habe dort einfach den Hintergrund (der im Illustrator grau ausgedruckt wurde) gelöscht und unsichtbar gelassen. Danach hat das ganze dann einwandfrei funktioniert.

MFG Eminem


----------



## Crash_Davis (9. Februar 2004)

hmm! das probier ich mal!
vielen dank! aber dann müßte ich die psd einbette, gelle?

naja, wird schon klappen!


----------



## Crash_Davis (10. Februar 2004)

funktioniert nicht!
muß wohl mal die minolta-hotline anrufen!

oder hat nochjemand nen tipp parat?


----------

